# Ime Udoka says the Blazers haven't made him a priority



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

On KXL, Quick reported that Ime has about six teams lined up to chat with him in Vegas right now. He wants to make a decision by July 11th.

Most importantly, he apparently told Quick (and the KXL crew, it sounded like) that Portland hasn't made him a priority. 

It's a bit of a shame, since he's a solid outside shooter who could really stretch the defense (once the defense collapses on Oden and Aldridge).

Quick's lobbying for the Blazers to bring back Ime, but he doesn't sound extremely hopeful.

Quick also says that it's looking less likely that Portland will sign Steve Blake. Their reasoning is ... why pay Steve Blake $6 million per year if Sergio is the point guard of the future?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Yep, he wants to be, uhhmm, "a claimed" SF to play for the Blazers. :biggrin:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

wastro said:


> Blazers to bring back Ime, but he doesn't sound extremely hopeful.
> 
> Quick also says that it's looking less likely that Portland will sign Steve Blake. Their reasoning is ... why pay Steve Blake $6 million per year if Sergio is the point guard of the future?


which is excellent reasoning!


and i'd like ime to stay, but won't be upset when he leaves. hopefully we can work out a respectable and fair deal. someone will overpay him tho i'm sure.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

it's only because he won't get many minutes with maggette here : )


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

...which basically means he wants more money than Portland is willing to give.

I LOVE Udoka's game, but if it means they have to pay him near the MLE for multiple years, KP should pass. The top priority now is keeping the money down for that free agency period.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Who's going to shoot the three? Don't even say Webster! Without a killer three our team is much easier to defend.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I really think Ime is the next Bowen and think we should keep him.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

YardApe said:


> Who's going to shoot the three? Don't even say Webster! Without a killer three our team is much easier to defend.



during the 2nd half of last season jack and roy had one of the best 3 PT percentages in the entire league for a starting guard combo.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

also webster wasn't really that bad - ended up .364. just very streaky, which doesn't seem to have changed.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

BenDavis503 said:


> I really think Ime is the next Bowen...


So you think Ime is on the downslide?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

YardApe said:


> Who's going to shoot the three? Don't even say Webster! Without a killer three our team is much easier to defend.


Why NOT say Webster? If he's in for 15-20 mpg, shooting 40%, that's a pretty solid threat. Roy didn't do too badly last year either. And I doubt we're done dealing anyway.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I've really liked and appreciated Udoka as well, but to me it seems like we could be getting the same kind of production from James Jones... A good defender that can stroke it from the outside.

In a perfect world, Udoka would be 25 years old and we'd be able to sign him for about 3 million per year over the next 5 years. Unfortunately, this isn't a perfect world.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Webs can shoot the 3, but he can't shoot it AND defend, which Ime can. I won't be too upset if we don't re-sign Ime, since we're going for cap space in 09 and have a fairly packed roster, but if we don't that just diminishes our playoff hopes for next year that much more. James Jones will be a decent starter, but every minute Webster plays instead of Ime means a lower probability of playoffs next year.

Plus, if one considers Webs half SG and half SF, and Outlaw half SF and half PF, then (assuming we keep TO) we have 1.5 SGs and 2.0 SFs, unless we really believe that one of Freeland/McRoberts/Frye/Aldridge can play meaningful minutes at the SF. KP making that comment to the press was probably a bargaining tactic with Ime's agent. He's subtly telling him we don't need Ime. Long-term, we don't need him, but short term we are thin at those positions without him.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

We need to focus on getting a backup SG IMO. I agree that James Jones is as good as Ime at the SF. Blake is better right now than Sergio and JJ, but not by $6 Million. (It depends on the offense- he struggled in Milwaukee, but was solid in Denver). But unless the coaching staff sees IMe as a SG (which is possible) then we need the money for that position.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

chairman said:


> We need to focus on getting a backup SG IMO. I agree that James Jones is as good as Ime at the SF. Blake is better right now than Sergio and JJ, but not by $6 Million. (It depends on the offense- he struggled in Milwaukee, but was solid in Denver). But unless the coaching staff sees IMe as a SG (which is possible) then we need the money for that position.


You are correct sir!

Assuming we buy out Steve Francis, don't sign Blake, Rudy doesn't come over, which are fair assumptions:

We already shipped out Fred Jones.

James Jones is a 3. Let's not be stuck forcing him to play big minutes out of position.

Webster's best matchup will usually be the 3. And from the looks of things, he cannot be penciled in as anybody's clearcut backup, no matter what position you think he plays.

So we have Roy at the 2, and no backup.

Jack could be the backup (which would actually be great. I think Jack would be a solid combo guard off the bench), except we don't have a point guard on the roster who is better than him.

The Blazers need to use whatever free agent money they are willing to commit to, on a shooting guard, or a combo guard. 

Ime is neither. He is a 3/2. Not a 2. Not a 2/1.

Don't expect a big name. Just some vet who has a good shot at beating out Webster for the backup shooting guard spot.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

If the Rudy/Jone trade is not going to happen, the team needs to make Ime a *reasonable* offer.

If some team is willing to overpay him.....that's a different matter.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Ime needs to walk if he's thinking he's worth $4 million or so at his age. From watching Phoenix last season, I like James Jones more already. He can defend, bomb 3's and played with a dominant big man in Amare. 

Ime was a hustle player on a pretty bad Blazer team last season. We need to raiser our expectations of the caliber of players on the roster. In my mind that makes him and Martell bad options for SF.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

If we already have 3 mediocre SFs on roster (Webster, Jones, and Outlaw since they plan to re-sign him), then we don't need another. They're not re-signing Outlaw to be a back-up PF. They already have LA, Frye and McRoberts there. I'm not worried about a year with a committee of SFs to try out. I'd like to think one of the 3 might turn out to be a player. I'd really be excited to see Rudy come over this season to back up Roy. 

Sorry Ime.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we really need to convince Rudy to come over this year. He can backup PG, SG ad a little SF, but sometimes Roy can move to SF and Rudy can play SG. If the Blazers don't get a top notch SF, which I doubt they do, then a combo of Jones, Roy, Rudy, Webster and Outlaw should be able to take decent care of the SG and SF positions. Add to that Jack playing a little SG and Josh and LMA playing a tad of SF, and we end up in decent position even if injuries happen.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ime needs to go after the money. At this point in his career and at his age, it wouldn't matter to me where I went as long as I cashed in.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope he gets the money too. But I doubt he will. He probably does have 6 teams interested, but probably 2.5 million max. But if he can get that for three years, he is still set for life. (As long as doesn't get married.)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

chairman said:


> I hope he gets the money too. But I doubt he will. He probably does have 6 teams interested, but probably 2.5 million max. But if he can get that for three years, he is still set for life. (As long as doesn't get married.)


Ya, I wish I got paid as well as the poorest NBA players get paid. I have an Uncle who earns NBA type money, and it's just crazy how how much more of the world is open to him. Anything, anytime and anywhere.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

GOD said:


> Ya, I wish I got paid as well as the poorest NBA players get paid. I have an Uncle who earns NBA type money, and it's just crazy how how much more of the world is open to him. Anything, anytime and anywhere.


Say, your uncle wouldn't be interested in paying off student loans for random Blazer fans, would he?


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope Ime gets signed to a nice contract............................by another team.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Portlands #1 priority shouldn't be getting an all-star small forward, signing a marginal PG for the full MLE, or retaining current bench players, but putting themselves in the very best position talent and salary wise to win a championship 3-4 years from now. 

I love Ime, but he shouldn't be a top priority. Neither should Blake.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Say, your uncle wouldn't be interested in paying off student loans for random Blazer fans, would he?


I'm 28K deep myself so I know how you feel. And I expect that to go up to 50-55K by the time I'm done. And I would never ask even for myself. Just another case of the haves and have nots. But I don't blame him, he put himself through 11 years of higher ed.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

GOD said:


> I'm 28K deep myself so I know how you feel. And I expect that to go up to 50-55K by the time I'm done. And I would never ask even for myself. Just another case of the haves and have nots. But I don't blame him, he put himself through 11 years of higher ed.


More power to 'em.

I'm in the 50K range as it is. Luckily, I'm done and just have to look forward to years upon years of repayment...

:cheers:


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I wonder if Kevin and Nate have decided to psuedo-tank next season. Knowing that the REAL help for Aldridge, Roy and Oden will come in 2009 with a big time free agent. Why bother adding anyone to help next season. 

Is there anybody that might be available in next year's draft in the 10 to 14 range that might be a good piece for the future?


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

ebott said:


> I wonder if Kevin and Nate have decided to psuedo-tank next season. Knowing that the REAL help for Aldridge, Roy and Oden will come in 2009 with a big time free agent. Why bother adding anyone to help next season.
> 
> Is there anybody that might be available in next year's draft in the 10 to 14 range that might be a good piece for the future?



I don't think they are psuedo-tanking this year but probably are not going to add to much. I think they would like this group get in the playoffs knowing that would be great experience for Roy, LMA, Oden and the rest of the young guys. There really isn't much different between the 10-14 pick or 15-18 pick. The way KP can trade and if there was somneone in the 10-14 range that he wanted he probably could package the 15-19 pick and something to move up anyway.


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

There is always a few guys who barely get cut before the season starts, It's a fine line. We need to save a spot for a Backup SG. They get caught in a numbers game. Maybe this Terry kid who played for Dallas tonight. He played for NC. They say he is a lockdown defender who shoots the 3, One example......


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I would like to see Ime resigned because our perimeter defense projects to be pretty bad- but not for longer than 2 years or for more than 3 million.

Otherwise Posey looks like a better deal to me- he can probably be had for the mid-level or less and is a strong defender at the 3 or the 2. Pietrus is another possible option.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> More power to 'em.
> 
> I'm in the 50K range as it is. Luckily, I'm done and just have to look forward to years upon years of repayment...
> 
> :cheers:


Wow... well, just remember, inflation is now your friend. The more wages go up, the less that student debt matters.

barfo


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

barfo said:


> Wow... well, just remember, inflation is now your friend. The more wages go up, the less that student debt matters.
> 
> barfo



What if you're not on fixed interest? Unsubsidized student loans...:azdaja:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

According to league sources, via Quick:



> It appears the Blazers and Udoka are miles apart in reaching an agreement. According to league sources, Udoka's agent -- Erin Cowan -- has informed the Blazers that a Western Conference team has offered him a three-year, $12 million contract.


Link.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> What if you're not on fixed interest? Unsubsidized student loans...:azdaja:


Adjustable rate student loans? I didn't know such things existed. I guess I'm glad to have gone to school back in the dark ages when student loan interest was not only fixed, but way below the going rate. I think I ended up with $3200.00 of debt after a long and not-all-that-illustrious career in higher ed.

Kind of makes you wonder if it is really worth it nowadays. I suppose the answer is, sometimes yes, sometimes no.

barfo


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Student loans suck, I only got like 30k so i guess thats not too bad. :raised_ey

I would like to see us keep Ime for two years without using our MLE. If he wants MLE or more then 2yrs let him walk.

Backup SG is a huge need, when Roy is out of the game we are going to be bad. I just hope he doesn't get injured.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

barfo said:


> Wow... well, just remember, inflation is now your friend. The more wages go up, the less that student debt matters.
> 
> barfo


Well I'm going into debt to become a middle school science teacher. Not a lot of money there.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> According to league sources, via Quick:
> 
> 
> Link.


This same article says we have to use the MLE to resign Outlaw and there may not be enough left for Ime. We have Outlaw's bird rights. That allows us to go over the cap to sign him, but somehow I thought we didn't have to use the MLE to resign our own?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

GOD said:


> Well I'm going into debt to become a middle school science teacher. Not a lot of money there.


I'm now a middle school Spanish teacher! Great minds think somewhat alike, eh.

As for Ime, if it's true that he's been offered 12 million over 3 years, he should take it and run.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I like Ime, on and off the court. But he needs to be realistic. At his age and with what he brings to the court, he's never going to be a real "priority" to any team. He's a decent role player, nothing more, nothing less.

Like SheedSoNasty just said, If he did get an offer like that... take it and run.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I agree. I like Ime, and I like what he brings to the team..and I hope he gets as much as he can, but get real..he shouldn't be a priority for the team. He's a 30 year old decent SF, who was invited to the teams training camp as a favor to him, AND because the other guy (Miles) sprained his ankle. 

If he can really get 3 and 12? do it. and laugh all the way to the bank Ime!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybeso said:


> This same article says we have to use the MLE to resign Outlaw and there may not be enough left for Ime. We have Outlaw's bird rights. That allows us to go over the cap to sign him, but somehow I thought we didn't have to use the MLE to resign our own?


You are right, that that is wrong. We'd use the Bird exception to sign Outlaw, and could use the MLE to sign somebody else. 

barfo


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> I agree. I like Ime, and I like what he brings to the team..and I hope he gets as much as he can, but get real..he shouldn't be a priority for the team. He's a 30 year old decent SF, who was invited to the teams training camp as a favor to him, AND because the other guy (Miles) sprained his ankle.
> 
> If he can really get 3 and 12? do it. and laugh all the way to the bank Ime!


Exactly what I was about to post. I love Ime, but a priority? I don't think so. Great guy, but James Jones is about the same player..


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Hap said:


> If he can really get 3 and 12? do it. and laugh all the way to the bank Ime!


I agree.

The agent is an idiot for not jumping at it immediately. What if they wait on Portland and the team changes their mind?


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

barfo said:


> You are right, that that is wrong. We'd use the Bird exception to sign Outlaw, and could use the MLE to sign somebody else.
> 
> barfo


Typical Quick....he doesn't have a clue when it comes to salary and CAP issues.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Exactly what I was about to post. I love Ime, but a priority? I don't think so. Great guy, but James Jones is about the same player..


I really disagree with this equating of Jones and Udoka. If you want to compare Udoka with a Sun (okay, so Jones is no longer a Sun, but never mind) it's Raja Bell. Both have bounced around a bit and both have a bit of an edge to them. Also both of them are excellent perimeter defenders. I have NEVER heard James Jones called a defender. 

There's a reason Udoka is getting offers. I wouldn't bat an eyelid if we let Outlaw walk with nothing in return. He's an athlete who can't really play basketball. But I will be REALLY pissed off if we let Ime go. Players like that are MORE valuable the better the team. Every good team has a player like that who helps them over the top. On crappy teams, you can afford to let "more talented" younger players mess up and play more. But we need players like Udoka with a sense of urgency (which is exactly what Oden has been told he lacks). $12M is peanuts by today's standards. How much is Bell earning? How much is Bowen? How much did the Spurs just re-sign Oberto for? These are the smart signings. 

(For an insider view of James Jones, try _Seven Seconds or Less_. He doesn't sound like an Udoka-clone to me. He sounds like a great guy, but not exactly a "blue collar" player.)


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

meru said:


> I have NEVER heard James Jones called a defender.


Search for some of the threads about Jones. There are links to interviews where Nash and the Suns coach (cant spell his name) both talk about him being a good defender. Suns fans on their board also have posted about it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The other thing you have to look at with Jones, is look at the numbers he put up as a starter, both in Indianapolis and in Phoenix. As a starter, he shot almost 45% from the 3 point line. He also pretty consistently broke into double digits, though not far into them. The main thing is: Consistency. That is what will open up the middle and make them pay for double teaming. Jones and Idoka both have that from behind the arc. Jones has size, age, and possible upside.


----------

